# Curtis 1205....



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know what the "extra" spade terminal is for on the right side of this 1205 Curtis? I down loaded a manual...but no mention of it. I know there are a lot of different spec'd 1205's..

Thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

If I am not mistaken its for reverse. You need contactors to make it work properly. There are other controllers from curtis that have that too.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

hey, thanks Pete. So, ... perhaps it reduces motor power? It appears to be a low voltage connection for some kind of control circuit so...that makes sense. Why would you need contactors though? ... not that I will use reverse, since I will use it for my garden tractor...  , which has a transmission...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Usually contactors are used to switch the direction of the power through the motor so it spins in reverse and I believe yes at lower power so you don't kill yourself. 

Pete


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Usually contactors are used to switch the direction of the power through the motor so it spins in reverse and I believe yes at lower power so you don't kill yourself.
> Pete


I knew contactors were used for reversing (when a transmission isn't present)... but I just assumed these were used on the motor power connections. Do you mean that contactors are used on the circuit that ties into this "additional" low voltage input spade connector??? 

I'll be using this on my tractor...which has a trans.... so a moot point I suppose for me. 

Say, did you ever use that ammeter and shunt I sent you??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Not yet. I decided to ditch the Ghia and we kept all the electrics and we are going to put it into the 67 VW Panel Bus we now have. I was going to get it installed in the Ghia but we decided to ditch it before I had a chance to do that. I was still testing my Synkromotive controller and used the computer for that and had no reason for the analog setup during that time. It is still sitting on my table looking and calling me to install it. I will get it installed. 

Pete


----------

